# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  First attempt on CRS tank

## Kboiboi

Stuff that i got 2 weeks ago from sea view ~ 



HOF that i'm using 






Went to buy this GEX L fan to add on to my tank ~ pretty please with the temperature that i am getting right now. 21 degree was achieve when it was switch on with the aircon yesterday hehe !  :Very Happy:  Normally my 21 degree is late in the night when i'm fast asleep than can achieve de hehe~ 



Here is today's temperature for the whole afternoon~ just fan without aircon ~ highest it will hit is 26 degree ~ 



Went to Green Chapter on Sunday to get some mineral rock,old sea mud powder, Shi Zhen powder & some mini fissiden ~ the marimo moss ball was bought long ago in ebay, surprise to see it still so green in my jug haha ~ so decided to give it a good wash and place it in my tank ~  :Very Happy:

----------


## magpie

Simple and nice setup for shrimps. See that you have bought a big packet of mineral rocks and old mud sea powder. I don't think you need that much of minerals for your shrimp tank. You have to take note of high GH.

----------


## Kboiboi

> Simple and nice setup for shrimps. See that you have bought a big packet of mineral rocks and old mud sea powder. I don't think you need that much of minerals for your shrimp tank. You have to take note of high GH.


Thanks bro !  :Smile:  yea it only comes in this packet ~ yups I only place one rock and only dose one small spoon of old sea mud in to my tank ~

----------


## sakuras

How do you feel about the fan? I have the same tank and am now contemplating on whether I should get crs or badis badis.

----------


## Kboiboi

> How do you feel about the fan? I have the same tank and am now contemplating on whether I should get crs or badis badis.


Evaporation rate very high  :Sad:  might wanna save up on a second hand chiller ~ but temperature now still okay ~

----------


## sakuras

The hot weather plus the fan evaporation is so high. I scared the tds increase very sharp.

----------


## Kboiboi

> The hot weather plus the fan evaporation is so high. I scared the tds increase very sharp.


Yea ! today weather is super hot.. Thats why thinking of a chiller to be on the safe side. Will test out my fan setup first see how it goes. If really terrible than bo bian liao chiller le.

----------


## Kboiboi

If this fail for CRS than this tank i will convert to sakura shirmps than i will get a 2ft with chiller for CRS ~

----------


## AndyPeh

If you intend to keep high grade CRS would suggest investing in a 2nd hand chiller like the Resun CL 280.
For your daily water top ups if you use distilled or RO water should be fine.
Good luck on the tank!

----------


## Kboiboi

> If you intend to keep high grade CRS would suggest investing in a 2nd hand chiller like the Resun CL 280.
> For your daily water top ups if you use distilled or RO water should be fine.
> Good luck on the tank!


Hi Andypeh thanks for the info ~  :Very Happy:  i plan to keep low grades CRS first  :Very Happy:  if everything okay i will upgrade to a 2ft tank and get a chiller  :Very Happy:  Any idea how much a brand new Resun CL 280 cost & where can i find it ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kboiboi

Just bought this from Ebay yesterday, just shipped out hehe! hopefully will reach me safely! will be using this to control my evaporation rate ~

----------


## josephogk

nice setup. im amazed that the fan can maintain 26deg highest without aircon. is it noisy?

----------


## Kboiboi

> nice setup. im amazed that the fan can maintain 26deg highest without aircon. is it noisy?


Hehe ! thanks !  :Very Happy:  the secret is i place the tank in my room and with curtains to block out any sun lights~ In the morning when i wake up for work i make sure that i keep as much cold air to be left in the room by not opening my room door too wide or just keep it close, so that when i on my fan it will be like blowing cold air  :Very Happy: . for noise the fan i use still okay, in the night the fan is off and the air con will be on again so didn't really distub my rest or anything ~

----------


## Kenfch

Wow, how does this work? This is a chiller?? Please pardon my ignorance. Really keen to find out  :Confused:

----------


## sheepp90

Yea. Interested in knowing what is the product.

----------


## Kboiboi

> Wow, how does this work? This is a chiller?? Please pardon my ignorance. Really keen to find out





> Yea. Interested in knowing what is the product.


This is not a chiller ~ it is a thermostat plug for my fan. There will be a probe thing for you to place in your aquarium water. so let's say you wanna set the temperature range at 25 so when the water hit 25 and above it will kick start the electricity and power my fan on. when it cools to 25 and below it will power off, something like a timer but with temperature control  :Very Happy:  This will help on my evaporation rate as it will control the time on how often the fan will power on instead of just letting my fan run through out the morning  :Very Happy:

----------


## stormhawk

That item looks like a thermostat-based power controller. You set the temperature and once the sensor detects the required temperature, it shuts off power to the fan. Whether it will work, or just another quack product from China, I don't know. I had a multi-socket plug melt on me recently. Apparently the wiring within was faulty. That item in the pic seems to show the power consumption at 2000 W, unless it means something else in Chinese. That in itself is big chunk of energy consumption. A cheap chiller like the Resun CL280 only uses 280 W in comparison.

26 degree Celsius is achievable with a fan, based on several factors. However, on exceptionally hot days, the fan will not be able to cope. I don't use a fan for my community tank and the evaporation rate is already insane. Better to use a chiller if you want peace of mind, especially if you intend to keep high grade ones in the future.

----------


## Kboiboi

> That item looks like a thermostat-based power controller. You set the temperature and once the sensor detects the required temperature, it shuts off power to the fan. Whether it will work, or just another quack product from China, I don't know. I had a multi-socket plug melt on me recently. Apparently the wiring within was faulty. That item in the pic seems to show the power consumption at 2000 W, unless it means something else in Chinese. That in itself is big chunk of energy consumption. A cheap chiller like the Resun CL280 only uses 280 W in comparison.
> 
> 26 degree Celsius is achievable with a fan, based on several factors. However, on exceptionally hot days, the fan will not be able to cope. I don't use a fan for my community tank and the evaporation rate is already insane. Better to use a chiller if you want peace of mind, especially if you intend to keep high grade ones in the future.


Hi Mod ~ yes i'm looking for a resun-cl280 chiller already as i'm afraid that if i go on a holiday than there is no one to monitor the tank for me  :Very Happy:

----------


## stormhawk

Wish you best of luck on your chiller hunt. I went for a 2 week holiday last year, came back to overgrown tank with so many floating plants  :Laughing: 

Once you get your chiller, I guess the only other thing to think about is attaching a modified external thermostat probe to ensure the chiller works accurately.

----------


## Kboiboi

> Wish you best of luck on your chiller hunt. I went for a 2 week holiday last year, came back to overgrown tank with so many floating plants 
> 
> Once you get your chiller, I guess the only other thing to think about is attaching a modified external thermostat probe to ensure the chiller works accurately.


Thanks Mod hehe !  :Very Happy: . May i know which LFS sell the Resun-cl280 ? seems to have no luck finding second hand one  :Sad:

----------


## stormhawk

I'm not sure, you can try places like C328, Y618 though I guess your best bet would be Seaview. Call these places to make an inquiry before going down.

----------


## Kboiboi

> I'm not sure, you can try places like C328, Y618 though I guess your best bet would be Seaview. Call these places to make an inquiry before going down.


Okay thanks  :Very Happy:  ~

----------


## Kenfch

> This is not a chiller ~ it is a thermostat plug for my fan. There will be a probe thing for you to place in your aquarium water. so let's say you wanna set the temperature range at 25 so when the water hit 25 and above it will kick start the electricity and power my fan on. when it cools to 25 and below it will power off, something like a timer but with temperature control  This will help on my evaporation rate as it will control the time on how often the fan will power on instead of just letting my fan run through out the morning


Thanks Bro for replying. I just started a first tank of 3ft, for less than 4mths, still a lot to learn. Got a mixture of deep blue bolt, bkk & prl, which I'm currently setting up a 2ft tank for, too precious to let them cross breed. 
Upon seeing your post, I thought a chiller has been made this small & convenience, that's why I was so curious to find out more. 
Hope that works well for you. However eventually you'll still have to get a proper chiller for your higher grade shrimps, totally agree with stormhawk. Not just for shrimps, I think plants will grow better too. I don't use CO2 for my tank, but I feel my plants are making good progress, just not as quickly with CO2. 

All the best bro  :Wink:

----------


## Kboiboi

> Thanks Bro for replying. I just started a first tank of 3ft, for less than 4mths, still a lot to learn. Got a mixture of deep blue bolt, bkk & prl, which I'm currently setting up a 2ft tank for, too precious to let them cross breed. 
> Upon seeing your post, I thought a chiller has been made this small & convenience, that's why I was so curious to find out more. 
> Hope that works well for you. However eventually you'll still have to get a proper chiller for your higher grade shrimps, totally agree with stormhawk. Not just for shrimps, I think plants will grow better too. I don't use CO2 for my tank, but I feel my plants are making good progress, just not as quickly with CO2. 
> 
> All the best bro


Thanks bro !  :Very Happy:  for now i will be trying out with low grade shrimp first ~ After i get my chiller i would venture further in to keeping high grade kind  :Very Happy:  do you use a chiller for your 3ft ?  :Very Happy: . Here is some shots i took yesterday on my fissiden looks better than the first day when i got it ~ No Co2 being used.



The temperature when i came back from work yesterday ~

----------


## Kboiboi

Hi guys ~ just wanted to check with you all if it is okay if i use a resun CL280 connect to a eheim 2215 for my 1.5 ft tank~Will the chilling rate be affected & will the flow be too strong ?

----------


## AndyPeh

Hi Bro, the faster the flow rate could the longer it would take to chill the water I think but since a CL-280 recommended flow rate is: 500-1000 L/Hr it should be just right for a 2215.
On the flow you can actually custom a rain bar to decrease the flow rate going into your tank by drilling a few more holes into it. Good luck on the tank!

----------


## stormhawk

Long term you need to consider the filter getting slower over time due to more waste accumulating within it. Initially it might be okay but over time it will not be sufficient for your chiller.

----------


## Kboiboi

> Hi Bro, the faster the flow rate could the longer it would take to chill the water I think but since a CL-280 recommended flow rate is: 500-1000 L/Hr it should be just right for a 2215.
> On the flow you can actually custom a rain bar to decrease the flow rate going into your tank by drilling a few more holes into it. Good luck on the tank!


Thanks bro ! With this info I'm ready to get the canister and chiller hehe  :Smile: )




> Long term you need to consider the filter getting slower over time due to more waste accumulating within it. Initially it might be okay but over time it will not be sufficient for your chiller.


Yea if I see the decrease in flow rate I think it is time to change the wool inside~

----------


## Kenfch

> Thanks bro !  for now i will be trying out with low grade shrimp first ~ After i get my chiller i would venture further in to keeping high grade kind  do you use a chiller for your 3ft ? . Here is some shots i took yesterday on my fissiden looks better than the first day when i got it ~ No Co2 being used.
> 
> 
> 
> The temperature when i came back from work yesterday ~


Yes I started out with a chiller for my 3ft tank, Hailea HS-28A. Would like to post some pics to show, but still not sure on how to attach it here. Lol

----------


## Kboiboi

> Yes I started out with a chiller for my 3ft tank, Hailea HS-28A. Would like to post some pics to show, but still not sure on how to attach it here. Lol


Bro kenfch ~ was amazed by your setup just now when at your place ! damn swee !  :Very Happy: D see you next Sunday for the chiller  :Very Happy: D

----------


## Kenfch

> Bro kenfch ~ was amazed by your setup just now when at your place ! damn swee ! D see you next Sunday for the chiller D


Hey bro no worries. My pleasure.  :Smile: 
Here's one pic I snapped abt 2 months ago, mini fissiden not fully grown yet. I'll show the most updated after I set my second tank.

----------


## Kboiboi

> Hey bro no worries. My pleasure. 
> Here's one pic I snapped abt 2 months ago, mini fissiden not fully grown yet. I'll show the most updated after I set my second tank.


Swee swee! hehe !  :Very Happy:  other day still need to learn from you how to tie until so swee on your DW ~ hehe can't wait to start seeing my first shrimplet ~

----------


## Kboiboi

Will do a major revamp for my setup next week during the public holiday hehe  :Very Happy:  since i will be collecting the chiller around this coming Sunday or next week ~ change my current setup of 40x26x30 to a 45x30x30 (acrylic tank) my filter that i will be getting will be a eheim 2215  :Very Happy:  hope this will turn out a good home for my coming shrimps to live in ^^

----------


## Kenfch

> Swee swee! hehe !  other day still need to learn from you how to tie until so swee on your DW ~ hehe can't wait to start seeing my first shrimplet ~


Bro here's my latest pic of my mini fissiden on DW. Hope you'll find it useful

----------


## Kboiboi

> Bro here's my latest pic of my mini fissiden on DW. Hope you'll find it useful


Thanks bro ! this is awesome ! hope my tank will be something like that in the future !  :Very Happy:  you back in SG le ah ?

----------


## Kboiboi

All set for the revamping of my setup that i will be doing this public holiday ~  :Very Happy:  left the filter mesh guard that i will be getting on Wednesday ~ than i'm all set for Thursday morning revamping ~

----------


## Kboiboi

> Bro here's my latest pic of my mini fissiden on DW. Hope you'll find it useful


Bro i lost my phone today  :Sad:  please do pm me your number or sms me your number as i will be going down to singtel tmr to collect my replacement sim card and use a temporary lousy phone.

Will be using the same number

----------


## Kenfch

> Bro i lost my phone today  please do pm me your number or sms me your number as i will be going down to singtel tmr to collect my replacement sim card and use a temporary lousy phone.
> 
> Will be using the same number


 96395904
Be careful with your new phone

----------


## Kboiboi

Lai some updates  :Very Happy:  spent the whole of yesterday morning revamping my setup ~ sadly i lost my phone got a few shots of the initial process which i took picture of but didn't upload..  :Sad:  





Connected my eheim 2215 to my Hailea HS28A chiller and my chiller output to my hof. Chiller temperature is set to 24 degree 


Here is a FTS of my current setup ~ 




Test result for today~ i will get some low grade tmr or Sunday to try out my setup hehe ~

----------


## Kboiboi

Acclimatizing the shrimps that i got from GC today ~  :Very Happy:  






Enjoying their new home after 3 hours hehe  :Very Happy:  



This is the mini tap which i connect to the pail for me to pour in my age water
to do my toping of water after WC  :Smile:

----------


## Kboiboi

Somemore shots hehe !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Badd89

Hi, can i know what media u placed inside your gex slim filter. thank you.

----------

